# Just wanted to show you guys my pet pigeons



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

They're on my myspace pictures. I hope you guys like them. 

http://www.myspace.com/jeuspigeonloft


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What is the correct link?


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.myspace.com/jeuspigeonloft had one to many T's looks good


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks for pointing it out. i forgot to proof it.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

I enjoyed seeing your pigeons. Looks like you have a variety and the nice thing is they all look healthy and happy. Thanks again.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very pretty birds.


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

i see you breed for colors. nice looking birds.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice looking birds ! The scrolling window with the bird pictures is cool ! 

Hambone


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Your birds are absolutely stunning.  
Many thanks for sharing them with us.



Hambone said:


> Nice looking birds !
> 
> *The scrolling window with the bird pictures is cool ! *
> 
> Hambone


I love it. Great feature.  

Cindy


----------

